# Channel Guide Is Different



## Sammy2368 (Jul 12, 2006)

I noticed last night when checking to make sure a movie package was added to my system, I noticed that the channels I don't get are shaded a different color than the ones I do get. Anyone else see this? This is on my standard dual-tuner DVR.

I must say it's about time. Now what about the HD-DVR units?  

Greg


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes, this was done in some software upgrades - as a response to trying to actually make functional the "Channels I Get" selection of the guide.

I think it is the right track!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Yes, this was done in some software upgrades - as a response to trying to actually make functional the "Channels I Get" selection of the guide.
> 
> I think it is the right track!


But you cannot believe it because it does not include ALL the channels you do not get. If the channel is listed as not in your package, it's not. But the opposite isn't true (at this time).

Only the PREMIUM channels you don't subscribe to, some of the PTNW (private broadcast) channels, and the NETWORK AFFILIATE channels not in your market area are presently excluded from the "channels I get" list.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> But you cannot believe it because it does not include ALL the channels you do not get. If the channel is listed as not in your package, it's not. But the opposite isn't true (at this time).
> 
> Only the PREMIUM channels you don't subscribe to, some of the PTNW (private broadcast) channels, and the NETWORK AFFILIATE channels not in your market area are presently excluded from the "channels I get" list.


For some reason my national PBS channel and national CW channel are not shaded in,but all the rest of the nationals are in my Channels I Get.I receive programming from PBS and CW in my locals package.


----------



## xde18 (Oct 22, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> For some reason my national PBS channel and national CW channel are not shaded in,but all the rest of the nationals are in my Channels I Get.I receive programming from PBS and CW in my locals package.


I noticed the same thing on my R-15 WNUV CW and National PBS says I have them but can't watch them


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

xde18 said:


> I noticed the same thing on my R-15 WNUV CW and National PBS says I have them but can't watch them


When I first got DirecTV in 2000, I could watch the national feed of PBS as well as two local PBS stations in my locals package (It was a SEPARATE package then for $5.99/month).

Since I never throw anything away, I researched this. My bill dated 01/01/02 states on the side "After February 28, national PBS service (ch. 384) will no longer be part of your current programming package. However, you may purchase it separately for just $1.08 per month."

I wonder if it is still available as an "ala carte" offering?? Obviously, the Federal "out of market" rules don't apply to PBS for some reason....

There are a lot of sneaky little "secret" programming options with DirecTV. For example, did you know a "Select" package exists? It's BETWEEN Family and Choice. And it's $42/month. Only the "retention dept." CSR's can activate it. I know, I had it for two months earlier this year. A friend of mine likes the Outdoor Channel but it's not in his package. But he gets it for $2 per month!! Hmmm...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> When I first got DirecTV in 2000, I could watch the national feed of PBS as well as two local PBS stations in my locals package (It was a SEPARATE package then for $5.99/month).
> 
> Since I never throw anything away, I researched this. My bill dated 01/01/02 states on the side "After February 28, national PBS service (ch. 384) will no longer be part of your current programming package. However, you may purchase it separately for just $1.08 per month."
> 
> ...


I have heard about "Select" in different threads.Interesting find on your bill that you would think maybe is the reason those channels are not shaded in.Another is whenever you subscribe to a Premium Movie Service you also get The Sundance Channel.

Update: I contacted DirecTV today to see if they would let me subscribe to PBS and CW national feeds(384/385).They told me because I receive this programming local,No.


----------



## laceyd (Mar 6, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Update: I contacted DirecTV today to see if they would let me subscribe to PBS and CW national feeds(384/385).They told me because I receive this programming local,No.


I can't get local channels, (tree in the way) so I get the networks including PBS OTA. However, my local CW is not transmitted OTA, only on cable or DTV local.

Does this mean I would be able to subscribe to the national CW feed?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

laceyd said:


> I can't get local channels, (tree in the way) so I get the networks including PBS OTA. However, my local CW is not transmitted OTA, only on cable or DTV local.
> 
> Does this mean I would be able to subscribe to the national CW feed?


Don't think DirecTV will waive it because you have a tree in the way,but you can always call and ask.Good Luck!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Another is whenever you subscribe to a Premium Movie Service you also get The Sundance Channel.


This little programming "glitch" has been around as long as I've had DirecTV. All of their published channel listings fool you into believing that you only get the Sundance Channel when you subscribe to Showtime Unlimited. But in reality, subscribing to any of HBO, Cinemax, or Starz! gets you the Sundance Channel also.


----------

